# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الأمير الــحــسـن بن طلال المعظم

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]الامير  الحسن بن طلال المعظم 



ولد الحسن بن طلال في عمّان في 20 آذار/مارس 1947، وهو الابن الأصغر للملك طلال بن عبد الله والملكة زين الشرف. وفَرْع العائلة الهاشميّة الذي ينتمي إليه ينحدرُ مباشرة من النبيّ محمّد (صلعم)، وهو الجيل الثّاني والأربعون. تلقّى تعليمـه الأوّليّ في عمّـان وتخـرّج لاحـقا فـي "كرايست كولدج" (Christ College) بجامعة أُكسفورد؛ حيث حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس (مرتّبة شرف) في الدّراسات الشرقيّة، ثمّ الماجستير
وأصبح الحسن وليًّا للعهد للعرش الهاشميّ الأردنيّ رسميًّا في نيسان/إبريل 1965ومنذ ذلك الحين، وحتّى التغييرات الأخيرة في ولاية العهد التي أجراها المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين في كانون الثّاني/يناير 1999، كان أقربَ المستشارين السّياسيين إلى الملك وموْضعَ سرّه ونائبَه.

وعلى الصعيد الدّوليّ، كان لكثير من أفكاره ومبادراته دوْرُ العامل الكيميائيّ الحافز بالنسبة للقضايا الإنسانيّة والاتّجاه المتعدّد الأطراف. وبحلول الثمانينّيات، ركّز جهودَهُ على جَذْبِ الانتباه للقضايا الإنسانيّة، في الوقت الذي كان الاهتمام منصّباً فقط على القضايا الاقتصاديّة والسياسيّة والأمنيّة. ويُمكن ان تُعدَّ اللّجنة المستقلّة الخاصّة بالقضايا الإنسانيّة الدّوليّة (ICIHI) رائدةً في هذا المضمار. فقد تأسّست في أوائل الثمانينيّات عقب الاقتراح الذي قدّمَهُ الحسن لتعزيز نظام إنسانيّ دوليّ جديد. وبناء على ذلك، طلب الأمين العام للامم المتّحدة منه أنْ يُؤسّسَ هذه اللّجنةَ ويشاركَ في رئاستِها. وقد اعتُمد التّقرير النّهائيّ للّجنة دون تصويت قراراً في الجمعيّة العامّة الثّانية والأربعين للأُمم المتّحدة.

إن اهتمام الحسن الكبير بالعقيدة الإنسانيّة (Humanitarianism) دفعه عبر السنين الى زيارة مناطق الكوارث وتقديم كلّ المساعدات الممكنة. وهكذا كانت سفرته إلى السّودان في أثناء معاناتِهِ الجفافَ والمجاعةَ عام 1986؛ كذلك زيارته للبوسنة عام 1996 حيث انضمّ إليه الوزير الإسرائيليّ يوسّي ساريد.

وبصورة خاصّة، كان في الطّليعة يُشرفُ ويوجِّهُ عمليّات تدفُّق الوافدين في أثناء حرب الخليج الثّانية عام 1996. فأكثر من مليون عامل (ما يناهز رُبْعَ سكّان الأُردنّ ان ذاك) نزحوا من منطقة الخليج إلى الأُردنّ كانوا بحاجة فوريّةٍ الى الطعام والمأوى. كما أنّ التنسيق بين الدوائر الحكوميّة الأردنيّة ذات العَلاقة والمنظّمات غيْر الحكوميّة المحلّيّة والدّوليّة ووكالات الأمم المتحدة كان يتطلّبُ الاشرافَ والعناية المستمرّيْن. وكان ثمّة إجماع في الرأي على أنّ الأُردنّ تعامل مع هذه الأزمة بطريقة نموذجيّة يُحْتذى بها.

لقد دعا الأمير الحسن مراراً وتكراراً المنتدياتِ الدّوليّةَ والإقليميّةَ والمحلّيّةَ إلى تركيز الانتباه على القضايا ذات الاهتمام العالَميّ. وشملت هذه موْجاتِ الهجرةِ وأثرَها في بلدان المنشأ؛ خُصوصاً البلدان الفقيرة. ففي وقت مبكر (1979)، في خطابِهِ الذي ألقاه لدى منظمة العمل الدّوليّة (ILO) في اجتماعِها الثّالث والسّتّين، اقترح تأسيس منشأةِ عملٍ دوليّ للتّسهيلاتِ التّعويضيّة على غرار صُنْدوق التسهيلات التعويضية التابع لصُندوق النّقد الدّوليّ (IMF).

إنّ البُعْدَ الإنسانيّ للنزاعات يحتلّ مكاناً بارزاً بين اهتمامات الحسن. وبحكم كوْنه عضواً في المجموعة الاستشاريّة غيْر الرّسميّة التّابعة للمفوضيّة العُلْيا للاّجئين (UNHCR)، عُقِدَ المؤتمرُ الإقليميّ المختصّ CASWAME في عمّان عام 1997. وفي هذا المؤتمر أكّدَ ثانيةً الحاجةَ المُلِحّةَ إلى إنشاء صُنْدوق زَكاة للاّجئين. وفي العاميْن 1987 و1994، في الجمعيّة العامّة للأُمم المتّحدة، تناول أهّميّة إقامة السلام، مَعَ تأكيد المعاناة الإنسانيّة والضّحايا من المدنيّين والمجموعات الضّعيفة (الهشة) في أوقات النزاع.

ومن أجـل تفهـُّم الأسـباب الجِذريّـة للنـزاع وإزالة التصوّرات الخاطئة، شـارك الحسـن في عـدد مـن الحـوارات (فـنّ المحادثـة النبّـيل The noble art of conversation) من وجهةِ النّظر القائلة إنّ الحوار يُعَزّز الإقرار بأنّ الحقيقة ليست حِكْراً على أيّ طرف من الأطراف المتنازعة. والحوار بين الأديان الذي يشمل الدّياناتِ الابراهيميّةَ الثّلاثَ وفّر الوسيلة لتأكيد القواسم المشترَكة والدّعوة إلى دستور عامّ للسُّلوك الأخلاقيّ. وإضافةً إلى الكثيرِ من المداولاتِ المنهجيّةِ المستمرّة بين الأديان، فقد أصبح في أيّار/مايو 1999 عضواً مؤسّساً ونائباً للرّئيس في مؤسّسة البحوث والحوار بين الأديان والثّقافات التي مقرُّها مدينة جنيف في سويسرا. وفي تشرين الثّاني/نوفمبر 1999، في الاجتماع السّابع للمؤتمر العالميّ حول الدّين والسّلام (WCRP)، المنعقد في عمّان، قَبِلَ منصبَ رئيس المؤتمر. وفي زيارته إلى جنوب إفريقيا في كانون الثّاني/يناير 2000، جرت مناقشةُ فكرة انشاء فَرْعٍ إفريقيّ للمؤتمر (WCRP). وفي الأُردنّ، أنشأ المعهدَ الملكيّ للدّراساتِ الدّينّية عام 1994 لتكملةِ هذه الأنشطة.

أسّس الحسن عدداً من المعاهد واللّجان الأُردنيّة والدّوليّة وشارك مشاركةً فاعلةً فيها. ففـي الأردن، ترأس اللّجانَ المشرفةَ على خُطّةِ التّنميةِ الأُولى (1973-1975)، وتلا ذلك الإشرافُ على خُطط التّنميةِ الثّلاث: 1976-1980؛ 1981-1985؛ 1986-1990. في عام 1972 أسّس الجمعيّةَ العلميّةَ الملكيّة، وفي 1978 أقام مؤتمر بلاد الشّام السّنويّ، وفي 1980 أنشأ مؤسّسةَ آل البيت، وفي 1981 أسّس منتدى الفكر العربيّ، وفي عام 1987 أنشأ المجلسَ الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا الذي يشمل مَرْكَزَ تنمية الموارد البشريّة والمَرْكَزَ الوطنيّ للمعلومات والمعهدَ الدبلوماسيّ. كذلك أسّس الأكاديميّة الإسلاميّة للعلوم ويُديرُها؛ كما أسّس المؤتمراتِ الخاصّةَ بتاريخ الأُردنّ وأثارِه، ووكالةَ المساعداتِ والإغاثة الهاشميّة، وانشأ مؤخّراً جامعة آل البَيْت في المفرق.

في الأُردنّ، اهتمّ الحسن بقضايا الجُنُوسة (Gender). وحين عُهدت إليه مهمّة الإشراف على برنامَج التّطوير التّربويّ وتوجيهه، قام بحَذْفِ جميع الإشارات السّلبيّة الى الجنوسة في المناهج والكتب الدّراسيّة.

وإيماناً منه بالشباب ودوْره الحيويّ في العمل الاجتماعيّ، قام بتأسيس المنتدى الإنسانيّ عام 1982 (الذي أصبح يُعْرَفُ بمنتدى الشّباب العربيّ عام 1988)، وجائزة وليّ العهد عام 1984 (التي تغيّر اسمُها الى جائزة الحسن للشّباب عام 1999)، والبرنامَج المتعلّق بها: سابلة الحسن عام 1988.

كما أنّ الحسن يرئسُ عدداً (او أنّه عضو في عددٍ) من اللّجان والمنظّمات الدّوليّة. وهذه تشملُ الآتي: رئيس اللَّجنة الاستشاريّة الخاصّة بالسّياسات في المنظّمة العالميّة للمِلْكيّة الفكريّة (WIPO)؛ عضو في المجموعة الاستشاريّة غير الرّسميّة التّابعة للمفوضيّة العُلْيَا للاّجئين؛ عضو اللَّجنة التّنفيذيّة في نادي روما؛ عضو مؤسّس في مؤسّسة البحوث والحوار بين الأديان والثّقافات (جنيف) ونائب رئيسها؛ عضو الهيئة الدّوليّة لمجلس العلاقاتِ الخارجيّة؛ عضو فخريّ للّجنة العالَميّة للثّقافة والتّنمية التابعة لليونيسكو؛ عضو اللّجنة الاستشاريّة الدّوليّة للحوار بين الأديان، التابعة لمنظّمة اليونيسكو. وفي تشرين الثّاني/نوفمبر 1999، أصبح رئيساٍ لهيئة مديري مَرْكَز الدّراسات السّلمّية وفضّ النّزاعات في جامعة أُكلاهوما، بمّرْكَز البرامج الدّوليّة، في الولايات المتّحدة الأمريكية.


قام الحسن بتأليف أربعة كتب:

1- القدس: دراسة قانونية (1979) 
A Study on Jerusalem, 1979 

2- حق الفلسطينيّين في تقرير المصير (1981) 
Palestinian Self-Determination, 1981

3- السعي نحو السّلام (1984) 
Search for Peace, 1984

4- المسيحيّة في العالَمِ العربيّ
Christianity in the Arab World, 1994

وقد ترجمت هذه الكتب جميعُها الى لغاتٍ عِدّة. كما أنّه ساهم في عددٍ من الصّحف والمجلاّت والدّوريّات. مُنِحَ الحسن شهادة دكتوراة فخريّة من جامعة أَلستر، أيرلندة الشماليّة (1996)، ودكتوراة فخريّة من معهد موسكو الحكوميّ للعَلاقات الدّوليّة (1997)، ودكتوراة في القانون من جامعة برمنغهام (1999)، ودكتوراة فخريّة من جامعة بلكنت في تركيّا (1999). كما أنّه حصل على جائزة العلم والمجتمع لعام 1995 في مدريد.
[/align]

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="5 98"]شخصية رائعة جداً بذلت الغالي والنفيس لأجل رفعة الأردن وتطوره و تقدمه وازدهاره 
عقليه واعية ومفكره وسياسي من الطراز الرفيع نهض بالأردن نهضة لا مثيل لها 
بصماته لا زالت قائمة لم ولن تمحى من ذاكرتنا ولا من واقعنا 
شخصية امتلك قلوب الأردنين و سيطرت على عقولهم بحكمتها ووقارها وهيبتها 
أطال الله بعمر سمو الأمير الحسن بن طلال وحفظه ورعاه 
معاذ
مشكور على المواضيع الشيقة 
تقديري 
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشاركاتكِ تتميز جدا بروعتها ورونقها .. كل التقدير لكِ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
الصوره لا استطيع التعبير عنها بكل الكلمات

::
::

انسان يستحق المزيد و المزيد 

له الفضل في ازدهار الاردن فيكفي ان له حكايه تختلف عن الآخرين في كل فصولها 

حفظه الله لنا من كل سوء

يعطيك العافيه معاذ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سمو الأمير شخصية يحبها بل ويعشقها جميع الأردنيين من كافة الأصول و المنابت . . 

صديقه بنت الشديفات . . لروحكـ السلام على هذه المشاركة الجميله منكـِ وعلى هذه الصورة الجذابه و الرائعه . .

----------

